# "ORANGE DELIGHT" 1950 CHEVY P/U



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU START TO GET BUZZED. * *THANKS CORONA* :biggrin: 

*HERES IS ANOTHER PROJECT I STARTED. 1950 CHEVY P/U WITH SPARE TIRE FENDERS. I CUT THE TOP AND SHAVE ALOT OF PARTS: DASH, FIREWALL, FENDERS,DOOR HANDELS AND INTERIOR DOOR PANALS. I GOT THE IDEA FROM THE ORANGE TRUCK IN THE NU LOWRIDER MAG.*



































































*LOTTA PROJECTS*


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 10 2008, 10:49 PM~11835956
> *THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU START TO GET BUZZED.  THANKS CORONA :biggrin:
> 
> HERES IS ANOTHER PROJECT I STARTED. 1950 CHEVY P/U WITH SPARE TIRE FENDERS. I CUT THE TOP AND SHAVE ALOT OF PARTS: DASH, FIREWALL, FENDERS,DOOR HANDELS AND INTERIOR DOOR PANALS. I GOT THE IDEA FROM THE ORANGE TRUCK IN THE NU LOWRIDER MAG.
> ...


Looking GOOD.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

corona.... only good if its "turbo`d"

dump out the neck... fill it with Bacardi Limon.... 2 slices lime... good stuff.

feeling adventurous.... "twin turbo Corona"
dump out half... FIll with Bacardi Limon... 2 slices lime.... hella good stuff.

project looks good so far too!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks good


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice i always like these trucks with the top off


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I love the 50's trucks....keep um comin...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*did some more work, sanded more, primed, silver base coat and orange base coat. also flaked the fenders. next will be tha kandy orange.*


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: I love your work Smiley! TOP NOTCH. Looking good like always


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looking real good homie..... :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 13 2008, 09:40 PM~11854897
> *looking real good homie.....  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

looks good smiley.damn bro,i still dont know how u make them spray can paint jobs look sick.i tried the other day shootin with a can......forget it!it aint me...im too impatient.i rather use a airbrush.  it dries way faster :biggrin: plus i dont gotta worry bout them runs :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks good. This what you're going for?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

looks real good bro you lovin that flake lately huh :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn MOTIVATION for me!! :0 looks great!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou+Oct 13 2008, 09:08 PM~11855192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: HELLA SIK


*AND TO THE REST OF THE HOMIES THANKS FOR THE COMPS* :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

this truck is sharp bro keep the progress movin ! 

How's the baby and mommy doing ?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 01:43 PM~11860648
> *this  truck  is  sharp  bro  keep  the  progress  movin  !
> 
> How's  the  baby  and  mommy  doing ?
> *


THANKS

there doin real good, really really tired though. I feel bad cause she lets me sleep all night casue i'm back at work and i get up early, so she mainly watches him at night  . so she really doesn't get much rest.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*UPDATE*

*I LAYED SOME ORANGE METALCAST ON TOP. NEXT WILL BE BMF AND CLEAR.*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

looks bad as hel 408!! keep givin me motivation 2 do mines.. anything on the fenders? also do u have any reference pics for door jambs and rear skirts for these trucks? thanx homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 15 2008, 06:59 AM~11868401
> *looks bad as hel 408!! keep givin me motivation 2 do mines.. anything on the fenders? also do u have any reference pics for door jambs and rear skirts for these trucks? thanx homie
> *


fenders will be out 2morrow, just need them to harden  .

i can check on pics, i think i have some.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homie


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice color 408 great paint job man........... :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 Looks good


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 15 2008, 06:59 AM~11868401
> *looks bad as hel 408!! keep givin me motivation 2 do mines.. anything on the fenders? also do u have any reference pics for door jambs and rear skirts for these trucks? thanx homie
> *


THERE ARE SOME PICS WITH TRUCKS AND THE SKIRTS ON THEM HERE  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422931

AND HERES ONE WITH THE DOOR OPEN


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo bro do you have any detail pics of the truck that inspired you?
i have an idea :0


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 15 2008, 08:57 AM~11868393
> *UPDATE
> 
> I LAYED SOME ORANGE METALCAST ON TOP. NEXT WILL BE BMF AND CLEAR.
> ...



WOW! MAN! This looks good 408! :0


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

damn !!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*ADDED SUM CLEAR NOW. 1ST COATS.*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow....i like it a lot....did the visor come with it?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

YUP. COMES IN THE ONE WITH THE GREEN 50 ON THE COVER


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Cool...The old skool one right...? I have that one...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

YUP THAT ONE.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks. i wiill get sun pics 2day


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 17 2008, 08:21 PM~11901171
> *YUP. COMES IN THE ONE WITH THE GREEN 50 ON THE COVER
> *


and the cocacola one


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> *ADDED SUM CLEAR NOW. 1ST COATS.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that looks good nice shine


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 That looks great with the clear on it!! :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 Damn that looks good homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS FELLAS. HERE ARE SOME OUTSIDE PICS.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Real Fresh man................. uffin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

build is lookin real good!!MODELJUNKY is supposed to get that kit for me...still waiting for it


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

EBAY HAS QUITE A BIT BRO


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

say homie u can mix laquer or how ever u spell it with enamel or vise versa everytime i start mixing spraypaint it starts to crack or cake up what kind clear u use how do u get flakes in the paint us a metallic base or shoot flakes


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks clean homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Oct 20 2008, 07:24 PM~11924781
> *say homie u can mix laquer or how ever u spell it with enamel or vise versa everytime i start mixing spraypaint it starts to crack or cake up what kind clear u use how do u get flakes in the paint us a metallic base or shoot flakes
> *


For my paints i use automotive colors that i get from my homie at a paint shop. I just mix it with a reducer and spray  . As for my clear i use OMNI. For the flakes i mix them in a intercoat clear or with the actuall color , then you can spray kandy over them :biggrin: . I always use silver base for my kandys too :cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

HERES WHAT I ENDED UP USEING ON THE DECAL THAT WRINKLED ON ME. JUST NEED TO ADD THE MTEALCAST ORANGE TO COVER, NOT TO SURE WHAT I'LL PUT ON THE OTHER SIDE???


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Write "Orange Delight"!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: still not 2 sure on the decal though???


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

lookz good there bro!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

hopefully the kandy will give it a diffent look and hide some of the flaws??


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

looks good homie


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 23 2008, 06:53 AM~11948298
> *:0  :thumbsup:  still not 2 sure on the decal though???
> *


Looks Good man............. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

i dont think it came out good you need a lil more practice :biggrin: i envy your paint skills  one day i will be like you :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

damn bro.you get better every build.love your work smiley....  thanx for keepin me pumpd up to build :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 10 2008, 11:16 PM~11836155
> *corona.... only good if its "turbo`d"
> 
> dump out the neck... fill it with Bacardi Limon.... 2 slices lime... good stuff.
> ...




:cheesy: :0 two faves in the same bottle?!!!?!?!?!? I gotta try that shit :biggrin: 

great job too 408, and that 64 in thebackground... :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2 but lux gave mepurple sprite


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 25 2008, 06:33 PM~11972644
> *x2 but lux gave mepurple sprite
> *


Sounds like syrup to me. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Oct 25 2008, 07:02 PM~11972514
> *damn bro.you get better every build.love your work smiley....  thanx for keepin me pumpd up to build :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bout time :0 






















:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*DID SOME MORE WORK ON THE TRUCK. EVERY CHANCE I GET I TRIED TO GET CLOSER TO FINISHING IT. 

THE BED AND INTERIOR ARE DONE, THE REST ARE JUST MOCK UP PICS.*


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thats one kick ass truck.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice build....keep it up.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 12 2008, 09:06 AM~12134190
> *Nice....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SICK......


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

you better not sell this one :nono: :buttkick: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

good god ! this thing is coming out nice !


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Truck Bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Loving the 50...keep us posted on progress.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*A LIL UPDATE ON THE P/U. ADDED SOME MORE STUFF:VISOR, SPOT LIGHTS, AND WORKING ON THE BED SET UP TOO. SOME THINGS I'M STILL WAITING FOR BUT HOPE TO GET IT DONE SOON.*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE BRO...PM ME I NEED SOME FENDERS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

damn


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looking bas ass!!!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

looks good


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Very nice!!! :0


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THE BED LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE SICK..... THIS TRUCK IS AWESOME THE CLEAR COAT CAME OUT SHINNY AND GLOSSY DAM BRO....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS FELLAS. :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

real nice  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

TRUCK LOOKS NICE ITS CLEAN..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*HERES A LIL UPDATE ON THE INTERIOR AND BED.*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great....just think how good this would look next to the burban you sold.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

niccccccccccceeeeeeee bro!! clean, very clean!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 5 2009, 08:23 AM~12610048
> *Looks great....just think how good this would look next to the burban you sold.....
> *


 :0 :tears: :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Get it back...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

someone else bought it from BETO, dont know who?? I guess i gotta build me a new one but maybe i'm gonna try and top myself on the next one


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 5 2009, 10:00 AM~12610250
> *someone else bought it from BETO, dont know who?? I guess i gotta build me a new one but maybe i'm gonna try and top myself on the next one
> *


What you gotta do is STOP selling your builds...keep um so you can see the progress...I have never sold a single build...I like to see the progression...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

True on that bro, thats y this year is gonna be alot better.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 5 2009, 12:21 PM~12610037
> *HERES A LIL UPDATE ON THE INTERIOR AND BED.
> 
> 
> ...
















nice work homie


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

bad ass truck.... :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks real good bro.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SMILEY, HOW MUCH FOR THE TRUCK?? J/K :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

HA HA, nice try :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:420:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 5 2009, 11:02 AM~12610266
> *What you gotta do is STOP selling your builds...keep um so you can see the progress...I have never sold a single build...I like to see the progression...
> *



:yes: thats what i keep tryin to tell him . that is after i get one of his builds :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks good homie :thumbsup: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 5 2009, 12:02 PM~12610266
> *What you gotta do is STOP selling your builds...keep um so you can see the progress...I have never sold a single build...I like to see the progression...
> *


yep 


looks good though


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THANKS HOMIES FOR THE FEEDBACK* :cheesy: 


*HERES WHAT THE BED WILL LOOK LIKE, STILL NEED SOME MORE THINGS BUT ITS ALMOST THERE. I ALSO ADDED THE SPARE TIRES ON THE SIDES,ADDED THE FOOT PEDALS AND DOOR HANDLES* :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great, glad to see you still have the 67 Wagon....Keep your builds now....looks great, love how you always use the red color, but always add a little twist to it....great job.


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Very Nice


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 13 2009, 08:33 AM~12690557
> *Looks great, glad to see you still have the 67 Wagon....Keep your builds now....looks great, love how you always use the red color, but always add a little twist to it....great job.
> *


  theres only orange on the truck bro, i guess it's just the lighting :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 13 2009, 09:36 AM~12690578
> * theres only orange on the truck bro, i guess it's just the lighting :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, it looks red on my comp screen, either way, the way you alway use the Candy Red, Metallic Red, Brick Red, Orangish colors.....I love it....

Great job..


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

Dam how i love that one!!!!!!!!


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Shiiiiit!!!! If Carona did that I'm goin out to stock my fridge...LOL

That mofo is gorgeous...................
Job well done sir...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Love it! :worship:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nn :worship:ice work


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 13 2009, 10:29 AM~12690523
> *THANKS HOMIES FOR THE FEEDBACK :cheesy:
> HERES WHAT THE BED WILL LOOK LIKE, STILL NEED SOME MORE THINGS BUT ITS ALMOST THERE. I ALSO ADDED THE SPARE TIRES ON THE SIDES,ADDED THE FOOT PEDALS AND DOOR HANDLES :biggrin:
> 
> ...


sick cant wait to see it up close on thursday


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*ALMOST THERE, I FINALLY GOT THE BED SET UP DONE, DESIDED TO GO WITH THE 64 IMPALA PUMPS THAT COME WITH THE KIT CAUSE TIME IS SHORT ANS IT WAS QUICKER TO DO. LATER AFTER NNL I'LL GET SOME MORE REALISTIC PUMPS AND DUMPS.JUST NEED TO FIND SOME CHROME AMPS AND I'M SET. THE ONLY THING LEFT TO DO ON THIS IS THE MOTOR* :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:thumbsup: That is bad ass!!


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Holy Crap - That is Low & Mean !!!!! - Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 3 2009, 12:36 PM~12892307
> *ALMOST THERE, I FINALLY GOT THE BED SET UP DONE, DESIDED TO GO WITH THE 64 IMPALA PUMPS THAT COME WITH THE KIT CAUSE TIME IS SHORT ANS IT WAS QUICKER TO DO. LATER AFTER NNL I'LL GET SOME MORE REALISTIC PUMPS AND DUMPS.JUST NEED TO FIND SOME CHROME AMPS AND I'M SET. THE ONLY THING LEFT TO DO ON THIS IS THE MOTOR :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



i love this truck.

great work on this one bro
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

I like the color looks real good, what wheels are those ?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn bro, that is one BADASS build!

Excellent work!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Feb 3 2009, 12:03 PM~12894069
> *I like the color looks real good, what wheels are those ?
> *


thanks, the wheels are pegasus MCLANES, I just painted the spokes to match.



*AND THANKS HOMIES FOR THE COMPS *:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HOMIE DUST THE "7" OFF!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 3 2009, 12:20 PM~12894204
> *HOMIE DUST THE "7" OFF!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I will soon for the nnl


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

clean 50 408models... :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

alwayz bad ass work bro, another sick ass creation, beautiful work bro :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

sick as hell smiley :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Truck looks beautiful bro.Can't wait to see this up close at the NNL


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 3 2009, 10:36 AM~12892307
> *ALMOST THERE, I FINALLY GOT THE BED SET UP DONE, DESIDED TO GO WITH THE 64 IMPALA PUMPS THAT COME WITH THE KIT CAUSE TIME IS SHORT ANS IT WAS QUICKER TO DO. LATER AFTER NNL I'LL GET SOME MORE REALISTIC PUMPS AND DUMPS.JUST NEED TO FIND SOME CHROME AMPS AND I'M SET. THE ONLY THING LEFT TO DO ON THIS IS THE MOTOR :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 sick smiley


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK HOMIES ABOUT 98% DONE, JUST GOTTA GET MY CHROME STEPSIDES AND A COUPLE THINGS FOR MY MOTOR AND ITS DONE.*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow:  *408 that truck is sick!*


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 6 2009, 10:01 AM~12925394
> *:wow:  408 that truck is sick!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Beautiful truck...


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

damm vato that is bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

[/quote]

NICE TRUCK :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:worship: :worship: Thats all i can say


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

HELL YA BRO THIS TRUCK IS SICK I HAVE BEEN WATCHING IT FROM THE START... CANT WAIT TO GET MY 50 TRUCK....SO I CAN START ON MY IDEA...


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*i got my chrome in so now the step boards are on* :cheesy: 

*98% done* :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMN I LIKE THIS ONE :0 :0 :0


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

damn thats nice


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: really clean homie , i like your style :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 26 2009, 07:03 PM~13118274
> *i got my chrome in so now the step boards are on :cheesy:
> 
> 98% done :biggrin:
> ...


LOOKS REALY TIGHT GREAT JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Super Job...


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

That ride looks sick homie. Great Job.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKIG GOOD BRO :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 26 2009, 11:03 AM~13118274
> *i got my chrome in so now the step boards are on :cheesy:
> 
> 98% done :biggrin:
> ...


BEAUTIFULL!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

This truck is bad ass bro! I am really liking the color. you do a damn good job!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

show us the chrome on the 51 in the back ground !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 12:57 PM~13119727
> *show  us  the  chrome  on the  51  in the  back  ground !
> *


 :biggrin: acutually it's a 54, and the only thing i got chrome for that was the grille, i more pics in my build topic


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

truck is looking good 408. :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

truck is all complete.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

pics n a bit


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

almost ttt new page


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn it  again


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

MAYB NOW


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

OK HERE IT IS FINALLY ALL DONE.

*1950 CHEVY P/U CHOP TOP.*


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: very nice truck


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 13 2009, 06:09 PM~13270291
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: very nice truck
> *


X-2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 13 2009, 12:01 PM~13270213
> *OK HERE IT IS FINALLY ALL DONE.
> 
> 1950 CHEVY P/U CHOP TOP.
> ...


the trucks pimpin' homie! keep'em commin'!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

love this truck! are them revell pumps?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 13 2009, 12:32 PM~13272164
> *love this truck! are  them revell pumps?
> *


yeah  but as soon as i get some alminum ones that set up will all be different


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

got better pics of it? i like!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 13 2009, 12:44 PM~13272266
> *got better pics of it? i like!
> *


of the set up in the truck now???? thats all i got


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

right on! when you take it out, u gonna use it?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

very nice one of the best trokitas ive seen so far  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 13 2009, 12:55 PM~13272351
> *right on! when you take it out, u gonna use it?
> *


not sure, probably not, dont really like this style set up looks to fake :biggrin: i had to use it for now cause i ran out of pumps


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

haha wanna trade something for it with the hardlines?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 13 2009, 12:01 PM~13270213
> *OK HERE IT IS FINALLY ALL DONE.
> 
> 1950 CHEVY P/U CHOP TOP.
> ...



Pretty sweet looking ride Bro... I like that a LOT!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 13 2009, 10:01 AM~13270213
> *OK HERE IT IS FINALLY ALL DONE.
> 
> 1950 CHEVY P/U CHOP TOP.
> ...



To mucho bro :0


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: definitly one if the cleanest ones ive seen on lil , great build .........


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Real Nice 408. Keep it up


oneyed


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 13 2009, 10:01 AM~13270213
> *OK HERE IT IS FINALLY ALL DONE.
> 
> 1950 CHEVY P/U CHOP TOP.
> ...


 DAMN BRO, I'VE BEEN LOOKING @ UR PROGRESS & AFTER SEEING THIS TRUCK ALL DONE UP I ONLY HAVE 3 WORDZ 4 YOU..... "SICK AS FUCK". I LUV IT, I'M STILL AMAZED WITH UR WORK. KEEP THEM MODELS COMING VATO. MUCH PROPS 4 YA. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

WOW!! VERY NICE


----------

